# Subs needed in Danbury CT and Brewster NY



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Sub contractor needed for 10 acre site in Danbury Ct. and 10 acre in Brewster NY Please call office and ask for Mike for details. 845-831-5700

Thanks


----------



## hcr400ex (Oct 13, 2005)

Can you give anymore details about the danbury site? I have a friend that just bought an old town dump truck with a plow, that is looking for work, would this be too big of a truck? I'm not quite sure how big 10 acres is?


----------

